# North Wales in October?



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

have an unexpected week off in mid-october (10-14th), and after we liked North Wales so much on our way back from Ireland, we thought about going back there in this week. Therefore some questions to the locals:

Are sights, sites etc. still open then? 

What kind of weather can we expect? I know that it will probably be wet, but what about the temperature range?

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I'm not sure which sites will still be open in October but if this week is anything to go by the weather WILL be wet . . .I'm looking out the window now & not much sign of any sunshine here in North Wales, ground very wet & soggy but not cold


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

Gerhard,

a quick reply, as other answers are slow in arriving.

Though some sites and sights may be closed, you will find many (most?) open until the end of October. There is a week's school holiday usually in one of the two weeks after your planned visit, and things close down after that.

Confirmed this by looking at a few sites, and a number of the tourist attractions. The most common closure date for those that do close is 30th October.

Shouldn't have to book (except possibly for the weekend if you have a specific site in mind).

As to weather, much less predictable. North Wales is generally wet - so be prepared. At that time of the year, however, you could vary from late summer weather through to early winter, and anything inbetween (quite possibly all on the same day).

Any particular area/places in Wales you liked?


----------



## 96257 (Sep 11, 2005)

May I suggest the site at carrog nr Corwen just off the A5.
The site accepts payment in GBP and €. It is near the station for the steam railway which runs into Llangollen. Llangollen will make you feel at home as it also has a canal which offers horsedrawn or pwered barge trips. Local pubs are the Grouse Inn at Carrog (just over the bridge), the Sun Inn at Rhewl and the Chain Bridge at Llangollen. As for the weather well the site is in the lee of the Berwyn Mountains. If you can see them it will rain, if you can't see them it is!
Have a good time


----------



## 96257 (Sep 11, 2005)

BTW web details:
Email:- [email protected]

Website:- http://www.stationcampsite.com/


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

Bit of a coincidence.

Stopped on the rally site (at Carrog) a couple of months ago (it was being used as a C&CC THS).

We had a great time on the bikes cycling the back roads into Llangollen (though Llangollen itself is not to my taste). Had a pint at the Sun Inn.

The Grouse is well positioned and an easy walk from the site.

Couldn't resist the train ride.

Reckoned we would return to station campsite..


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Boff just to burden you with more info.
Take the train from Chester, about 30mins, to Birkenhead Hamilton Square.
From here you can take a tram ride to the bus and tram museum, still trying for a classic camper to exhibit.
In Birkenhead you can see the first submarine, Resurgum, designed by a vicar.
The Grasshopper and Victorian street scene. Go down to the ferry, the oldest in the world. Take a Ferry Explorer to Liverpool visit the Albert Dock, Maritime museum, free admission. The Beatles Story admission charge.
But best of all take a trip on the Whacker Quacker, ticket from the Dock by the Beatles Story. This is a WW2 DUKW converted to a bus, it tours Liverpool with a very amusing commentary finishing with a 'splasndown' in the docks(children love it) for a tour of the system. Return to the ferry to Seacombe and visit our newly opened Spaceport and then onto the Ferry for the final leg back to Birkenhead. Here you will see the best view of the Liverpool waterfront, a World heritage site. back to Chester on the train.
If you visit next year Birkenhead will have an American Civil war hetritage trail set up. You can also visit Ellesmere Port Boat museum on the canal between Birkenhead and Chester.
Enjoy your stay


----------

